# Breasts??



## CalBanker (Oct 8, 2013)

Question, not sure what is going on, but I'm not going to complain. But as of late, my wife can orgasms just from nipple play for the most part. There is PIV, but no stimulation or thrusting, but when I start to play with her nipples she goes nutz. Do other women get really good erotica from nipple play?

This just started to happen in the last couple months I would say. Been with my wife for 10 years married 8 years and she has always enjoyed her breasts played with, but never would get off to it.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Please send me 10 gallons of your local tap water.


----------



## CalBanker (Oct 8, 2013)

Amplexor said:


> Please send me 10 gallons of your local tap water.


LMAO!!!!! 

Not laughing at your problems....but at your humor.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

A former FWB could orgasm solely from nipple stimulation alone. That's the only time I've encountered that. Enjoy!


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

I used to be able to orgasm through breast/nipple stimulation. The breast is HIGHLY sensitive and when caressed the brain secretes oxytocin, which is a bonding hormone and a hormone need for uterine contractions during labor.

During sexual arousal Oxytocin also is needed for orgasms, so the oxytocin that floods the brain during breast play also signal more blood flow to the genitals, which signals uterine contracts of the orgasmic kind.

Yea, more info than you wanted!

I rarely orgasm from breast play now, enter the pity party...boo hiss!


Breasts | Men's Health


----------



## CalBanker (Oct 8, 2013)

Anon Pink said:


> I used to be able to orgasm through breast/nipple stimulation. The breast is HIGHLY sensitive and when caressed the brain secretes oxytocin, which is a bonding hormone and a hormone need for uterine contractions during labor.
> 
> During sexual arousal Oxytocin also is needed for orgasms, so the oxytocin that floods the brain during breast play also signal more blood flow to the genitals, which signals uterine contracts of the orgasmic kind.
> 
> ...


Actually it is good to know that information.

So this is probably a temporary thing?


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

I've orgasmed from nipple play alone. I'm very assertive with my boobies. I will not stand for them to be ignored. 

If he aint giving them the attention they deserve I will either push them in his face or take his hand and make him play. 

This has always been the case for me...


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Not necessarily. I had a tumor and bone removed, right under my breast which caused nerve damage to the right breast. H has to nearly damage the skin for me to feel that breast.


----------



## CalBanker (Oct 8, 2013)

tracyishere said:


> I've orgasmed from nipple play alone. I'm very assertive with my boobies. I will not stand for them to be ignored.
> 
> If he aint giving them the attention they deserve I will either push them in his face or take his hand and make him play.
> 
> This has always been the case for me...


She might have been able to from just nipple play alone, but I just happened to brush it the right way right before closing our eyes......already had a 1.5 hr session. Well, it set her off again, she jumped right up onto the horse, put my face into 'em and it was on.


----------



## CalBanker (Oct 8, 2013)

Anon Pink said:


> Not necessarily. I had a tumor and bone removed, right under my breast which caused nerve damage to the right breast. H has to nearly damage the skin for me to feel that breast.


I'm sorry to hear that.

Man, I hope it's not a temporary thing. Obviously, all the setup prior to this helps though. I had been trying to set the mood all day long.

So thanks for some of the tips in other threads Anon!!!


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Yes it happens like that with some women.
My wife was like that during her late 20's and 30's, but at 46 her body is going through some changes.

But actually it's a different type of orgasm, according to what she told me.
Nice stuff, enjoy it!


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

CalBanker said:


> I'm sorry to hear that.
> 
> Man, I hope it's not a temporary thing. Obviously, all the setup prior to this helps though. I had been trying to set the mood all day long.
> 
> So thanks for some of the tips in other threads Anon!!!


Follow the tips in that link!!!! Don't go straight for the nipple! You have to warm up the whole area first! That's why she orgasmed, it was already warmed up. This may take a while so settle in for sexual touching! Woo Hoo go cowboy go!


----------



## CalBanker (Oct 8, 2013)

Anon Pink said:


> Follow the tips in that link!!!! Don't go straight for the nipple! You have to warm up the whole area first! That's why she orgasmed, it was already warmed up. This may take a while so settle in for sexual touching! Woo Hoo go cowboy go!


Oh that is what I did last night. Earlier she had been trying to push my head right down on the nipple.....I resisted it and worked around it, worked in between them. 

Their was no defeating Cal last night!!! hehe


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

honestly as a man I darn near can when the wife messes with em


----------



## CalBanker (Oct 8, 2013)

rush said:


> honestly as a man I darn near can when the wife messes with em


See I don't like it on me.....hurts....


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

My husband doesn't like it either.


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

this guy loves it


----------



## Thunder7 (Jan 2, 2013)

rush said:


> honestly as a man I darn near can when the wife messes with em


It feels weird. Although, I've gotten more used to it, even though it doesn't happen often.


----------



## hambone (Mar 30, 2013)

I have brought my wife to orgasm by simply playing with her nipples...

But, something changed a few years ago... Now, she can barely stand for me to touch them. 10 seconds playing with the nipples and she's ready to move on...


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

Breasts and orgasms....makes me think of this every time:
Oh, wait....you were talking about HER orgasms....sorry, sorry...


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Yep I have seen this phenomenon.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Amplexor said:


> Please send me 10 gallons of your local tap water.


*I'll take 20!*


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

Amplexor said:


> Please send me 10 gallons of your local tap water.


I need a swimming pool of this water. :rofl:


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

I Notice The Details said:


> I need a swimming pool of this water. :rofl:


*Details: Any problem with me bringing my date over? We'd both be forever grateful!*


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

No problem at all Arb. Skinny dipping now has a whole new meaning...:smthumbup:


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

I Notice The Details said:


> No problem at all Arb. Skinny dipping now has a whole new meaning...:smthumbup:


News flash guys: it ain't the water, it's your skill in the bedroom 

Always trying to blame it on Mother Nature....


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

tracyishere said:


> News flash guys: it ain't the water, it's your skill in the bedroom
> 
> Always trying to blame it on Mother Nature....


...and sometimes it takes a LOT of " warming up."

I remember with my wife it was usually during our " marathon " lovemaking sessions, which usually started from the shower, into the bedroom , me giving her a sensual massage and building the tension and then she would O when she sat between my legs , back facing me and me massaging her breasts.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

CalBanker said:


> Do other women get really good erotica from nipple play?


I have never O'ed from this but I do appreciate it. I am more of a downstairs girl though. I'd rather a guy go down on me any day versus spending too long on my nipples.


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

Caribbean Man said:


> ...and sometimes it takes a LOT of " warming up."
> 
> I remember with my wife it was usually during our " marathon " lovemaking sessions, which usually started from the shower, into the bedroom , me giving her a sensual massage and building the tension and then she would O when she sat between my legs , back facing me and me massaging her breasts.


Wahoo... I like that! I'm gonna have to sit down and have a boobie session later....


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

Jellybeans said:


> I have never O'ed from this but I do appreciate it. I am more of a downstairs girl though. I'd rather a guy go down on me any day versus spending too long on my nipples.


That is very hot Jellybeans....like the "downstairs" word usage:smthumbup:


----------



## DesertRat1978 (Aug 27, 2013)

It is unfortunate that the wife is not more into it because she has some nice ones (DDD) and she used to love having me work my magic on them.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Jellybeans said:


> I have never O'ed from this but I do appreciate it. I am more of a downstairs girl though. I'd rather a guy go down on me any day versus spending too long on my nipples.


lol!
Actually its not just rubbig on the nipples, its the entire upper torso.
Neck, collarbone ,the insides of your arms ,along the spine, side of breasts , below the breasts , etc, except the nipples.
The technique is to build enough sexual tension in the entire area, and then you get release through gently but firmly massaging the breast.
Varying touches, sometimes very lightly, sometimes firm, sometimes light kisses, sometimes flicking the tongue.
Skin is very receptive to stimulation. Some areas are more receptive to the right touch than others.

For example, your ear. 
If a lover sticks his tongue in your ear it would annoy , because inside your ear is very sensitive. However if he breathed very lightly on that area behind your ear , by your neck ,or even your ear lobes, it will arouse.
Collarbone, same thing. If a man rubs or touches it with his hand , most likely you won't feel much. However if he kisses and breathes gently on your collarbone and neck , it will arouse.


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

Caribbean Man said:


> lol!
> Actually its not just rubbig on the nipples, its the entire upper torso.
> Neck, collarbone ,the insides of your arms ,along the spine, side of breasts , below the breasts , etc, except the nipples.
> The technique is to build enough sexual tension in the entire area, and then you get release through gently but firmly massaging the breast.
> ...


I think I just O'd reading that....


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

I Notice The Details said:


> That is very hot Jellybeans....like the "downstairs" word usage:smthumbup:


Downstairs
Downstairs
Downstairs

Anything?


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

tracyishere said:


> Downstairs
> Downstairs
> Downstairs
> 
> Anything?


Traci....her heavenly "vault" is downstairs. Men LOVE to go downstairs!


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)




----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

WOW....why isn't the guy in that picture pushing the doors open with his equipment?


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

I Notice The Details said:


> WOW....why isn't the guy in that picture pushing the doors open with his equipment?


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

tracyishere said:


> I think I just O'd reading that....


Yeah, that's how my wife likes it sometimes. I try to oblige. 

Often people make the mistake of applying the "golden rule" in sex. They do things for their partner they way they like them. It works great if you're gay :rofl:. 

But if you're straight, it doesn't because men and women like different things. I HATE the tease. I hate going from contact and good stimulation back to a tease even more. I like having my wife dive straight in. Her instinct would be to tease because she loves it. My instinct would be to dive right in because I love it. I'd never consider alternating between strong contact and a light tease, but she loves it.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Oh, and to add one more thing she really loves: Nibbling, sucking and warm breathing on her sensitive parts over her clothes as I slowly undress her. 

22 years later I'm still figuring out ways to drive her crazy.


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

hum........breasts, I remember t hem:sleeping:


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

CalBanker said:


> Actually it is good to know that information.
> 
> So this is probably a temporary thing?


If it's temporary, it's lasted a long time for me


----------



## LadyDee (Oct 1, 2013)

Anon Pink said:


> During sexual arousal Oxytocin also is needed for orgasms, so the oxytocin that floods the brain during breast play also signal more blood flow to the genitals, which signals uterine contracts of the orgasmic kind.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My brain must be flooded with Ocytocin while my H flicks, sucks and whatever to my nipples/breasts and at the same time plays downstairs to bring me to my most powerful orgasms :smthumbup: Just thinking about it, oh my


----------



## RClawson (Sep 19, 2011)

tracyishere said:


> I think I just O'd reading that....


Tracy my impression is that you O everyday at some point while posting or reading posts on this forum. Am I the only one that thinks this?


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

RClawson said:


> Tracy my impression is that you O everyday at some point while posting or reading posts on this forum. Am I the only one that thinks this?


What?!!!! Are you saying Im easy?!!


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

I won't deny I get a thrill on SIM. But it is not nearly as good as IRL. I have learned allot from SIM and I enjoy reading how others are experiencing this act with their SO but, if you are implying that I'm some kind of sex starved lunatic on here to get my kicks you are wrong. 

At least I hope so...


----------



## RClawson (Sep 19, 2011)

Not at all you are one of the ones that keeps things lively and interesting here.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

tracyishere said:


> I won't deny I get a thrill on SIM. But it is not nearly as good as IRL. I have learned allot from SIM and I enjoy reading how others are experiencing this act with their SO but, if you are implying that I'm some kind of sex starved lunatic on here to get my kicks you are wrong.
> 
> At least I hope so...


I'm not sex starved, but am given to moment of lunacy. I spend the bulk of my time at SIM because I like to nurture my dirty mind and I want to help other women do the same.

Nothing wrong with you Tracy!!! Your clever and funny and good natured... Also horny as hell...


----------



## RClawson (Sep 19, 2011)

You two should do a Radio show together. Repressed couples would truly benefit!


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Howard Stern move over!


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

RClawson said:


> You two should do a Radio show together. Repressed couples would truly benefit!


Wow! I thought you were trying to rally people to slam me :0 phew! Now I can go I sleep...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RClawson (Sep 19, 2011)

tracyishere said:


> Wow! I thought you were trying to rally people to slam me :0 phew! Now I can go I sleep...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Never!


----------



## Waits4Mr.Right (Oct 29, 2011)

:rofl: My breasts are definitely one of my most sensitive areas on my body. I got mine pierced, and yes my man is intrigued by them.  He can play with them as much as he wants.


----------



## CalBanker (Oct 8, 2013)

I'm so happy to here that this may not be a temporary thing with my wife. I so so so love her breasts and the more I get to enjoy them and she gets stimulation, the happier we both are!!!


----------



## CalBanker (Oct 8, 2013)

tracyishere said:


> I think I just O'd reading that....


Yep, that is what I'm going for!!!!!


----------



## CalBanker (Oct 8, 2013)

So I did find the downside of breast action. Last night I wanted to just go have some fun in between the bosoms....but she had to shut me down, she said that we were quite aggressive on them Thurs/Fri and they were sore. So she lead my head a little farther south...so that was alright!!!


----------



## Huzzah (Sep 11, 2013)

CalBanker said:


> So I did find the downside of breast action. Last night I wanted to just go have some fun in between the bosoms....but she had to shut me down, she said that we were quite aggressive on them Thurs/Fri and they were sore. So she lead my head a little farther south...so that was alright!!!


Did you know that Queen Clitorous lives on a bushy island down south infested with crabs? Sorry.....crazy line from a show I use to watch.


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

Huzzah said:


> Did you know that Queen Clitorous lives on a bushy island down south infested with crabs? Sorry.....crazy line from a show I use to watch.


EWWWWW


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

educational channel


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

CalBanker said:


> So I did find the downside of breast action. Last night I wanted to just go have some fun in between the bosoms....but she had to shut me down, she said that we were quite aggressive on them Thurs/Fri and they were sore. So she lead my head a little farther south...so that was alright!!!


Cal, Cal, Cal Cal....

You gotta nurture those poor babies after a work out. A nice GENTLE massage with cucumber or sesame seed oil soothes the inflamed skin. Sometimes sex gets a little carried away and OUCH!


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

I have been there too


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

My wife can't orgasm through nipple play Lone, but when she is on top and I kiss and suck her perfect small breasts, she has a huge orgasm in about 30 seconds. Probably her most intense orgasms happen that way.


----------



## CalBanker (Oct 8, 2013)

Anon Pink said:


> Cal, Cal, Cal Cal....
> 
> You gotta nurture those poor babies after a work out. A nice GENTLE massage with cucumber or sesame seed oil soothes the inflamed skin. Sometimes sex gets a little carried away and OUCH!


Ah....well I'm stopping at the grocery store to get some sesame seed oil!!!


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

romantic_guy said:


> My wife can't orgasm through nipple play Lone, but when she is on top and I kiss and suck her perfect small breasts, she has a huge orgasm in about 30 seconds. Probably her most intense orgasms happen that way.


I hear women can also almost orgasm from having their toes sucked too. Wow, women seem to have all the fun!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

I Notice The Details said:


> I hear women can also almost orgasm from having their toes sucked too. Wow, women seem to have all the fun!!!!!!!!!!!




We do indeed! And if you're very very good, we let you watch!



View attachment 12609


----------



## CalBanker (Oct 8, 2013)

I Notice The Details said:


> I hear women can also almost orgasm from having their toes sucked too. Wow, women seem to have all the fun!!!!!!!!!!!


Okay, well that isn't happening anytime soon for my wife.


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

I Notice The Details said:


> I hear women can also almost orgasm from having their toes sucked too. Wow, women seem to have all the fun!!!!!!!!!!!


is that really true? I have never tried that one??:scratchhead:


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

Anon Pink said:


> We do indeed! And if you're very very good, we let you watch!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 12609


:lol::rofl: So true!

If my H touches my toes his orgasms will be painful for a week.


----------



## CalBanker (Oct 8, 2013)

tracyishere said:


> :lol::rofl: So true!
> 
> If my H touches my toes his orgasms will be painful for a week.


:rofl:


----------



## hambone (Mar 30, 2013)

I Notice The Details said:


> I hear women can also almost orgasm from having their toes sucked too. Wow, women seem to have all the fun!!!!!!!!!!!


It makes my wife shake and shudder!


It does...


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

rush said:


> is that really true? I have never tried that one??:scratchhead:


Oh hell yeah...if she's close, especially PIV, she completely explodes almost instantly.


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

so once again it depends on the woman???


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

hambone said:


> It makes my wife shake and shudder!
> 
> 
> It does...


With my wife, its between her toes. Tickle between her toes with my tongue . However, her feet are extremely sensitive , so I have to proceed with caution.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

Caribbean Man said:


> With my wife, its between her toes. Tickle between her toes with my tongue . However, her feet are extremely sensitive , so I have to proceed with caution.


Between the toes is a very strong erogenous zone for many people...including me! My wife says that a good foot massage from me is great foreplay. I am always happy to help out.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

tracyishere said:


> :lol::rofl: So true!
> 
> If my H touches my toes his orgasms will be painful for a week.


Put this to the test again last night...yep it still works 

The best part for me is the best position to get her toes lets me see her whole body and face...absolutely exquisite


----------



## committed_guy (Nov 22, 2011)

My wife seems to be hit or miss on this. Sometimes nipple play takes her almost all the way there, others she doesn't like it.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

samyeagar said:


> The best part for me is the best position to get her toes lets me see her whole body and face...absolutely exquisite


I posted the exact , same thing last year on TAM in the SIM section and a couple posters doubted me.
Me kneeling in front of her, feet on my chest..

I tried to explain the exact position but they doubted me.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

committed_guy said:


> My wife seems to be hit or miss on this. Sometimes nipple play takes her almost all the way there, others she doesn't like it.


I'm kind of in the same boat on this. While my STBW has plenty of experience in her past, we are in largely uncharted territory in a lot of ways. As she puts it, I've found places on her she never even imagined existed let alone knew about, so in a lot of areas, even she doesn't know what she likes until I try something. She says I am absolutely fantastic on the breast play, but if I had to pick an area that I think I need to improve on, this would be it.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Caribbean Man said:


> I posted the exact , same thing last year on TAM in the SIM section and a couple posters doubted me.
> Me kneeling in front of her, feet on my chest..
> 
> I tried to explain the exact position but they doubted me.


And that is EXACTLY the position we were in


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

samyeagar said:


> Put this to the test again last night...yep it still works
> 
> The best part for me is the best position to get her toes lets me see her whole body and face...absolutely exquisite


That view looking up from her toes, past her toned thighs, seeing the pleasure triangle just waiting, and then her rising breasts with perky nipples, and finally her smiling face with eyes closed is PRICELESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

BEST view in the world. :smthumbup:


----------



## CalBanker (Oct 8, 2013)

I Notice The Details said:


> That view looking up from her toes, past her toned thighs, seeing the pleasure triangle just waiting, and then her rising breasts with perky nipples, and finally her smiling face with eyes closed is PRICELESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> BEST view in the world. :smthumbup:


Nice, INTD!!!!!!


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

UGH!


----------



## committed4ever (Nov 13, 2012)

I had to laugh when I saw the one word title of this thread "breasts?". I could just hear in my mind "yes please. I'll take two" from my H - and my baby girl!


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

Me ----->

Because ------> ( * ) ( * ) were :corkysm60:


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

O from nipple play?! WOW!!

Not this one.He gets easy O's out of me but not that easy!


----------



## DesertRat1978 (Aug 27, 2013)

Wife does not get an O just from playing with them. If she did, I would be all over it.


----------



## CalBanker (Oct 8, 2013)

ScarletBegonias said:


> O from nipple play?! WOW!!
> 
> Not this one.He gets easy O's out of me but not that easy!


In my case, it was with PIV, but no actual movements. The main stimulation was definitely with the nipples.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Caribbean Man said:


> I posted the exact , same thing last year on TAM in the SIM section and a couple posters doubted me.
> Me kneeling in front of her, feet on my chest..
> 
> I tried to explain the exact position but they doubted me.


Huh, I wonder why people would doubt that?


----------



## wanderingwheat (Oct 27, 2013)

Yep, I can definitely imagine achieving orgasm or at least coming very close if we're having PIV combined with lots of breast/nipple play.


----------

